

Has the FeeFighters Samurai gateway been shuttered? - vailripper

I spent several days setting up the Samurai payment gateway with a new product I'm building. I ran into a mysterious error, so I submitted a help request. No response for a week now. Their phone number isn't working, no response on twitter, no response over email.<p>Is anyone else using Samurai? The product looks excellent, but this support is abysmal. I see they were acquired by Groupon on 3/23, perhaps Groupon is dropping the gateway portion?
======
seanharper
Hey everyone -- integrating a company after an acquisition is hard. Several of
the people who were involved in marketing and customer support left as part of
the acquisition, and we needed to spend a few months building up a bigger
team, integrating with Groupon, cleaning up some technical debt and increasing
the scalability of the product.

Excellent support is important for payments products and it is something we
are committed to, but not something that we can deliver at the moment. Thanks
for being patient during the integration period.

Sean (co-founder of FeeFighters)

~~~
vailripper
Do you have an ETA on when you will be able to provide support again? It seems
a bit crazy to allow new account registrations when you have no ability to
actually support those customers, and there is zero mention of the application
status anywhere on the site.

It's a shame, because the product seems great and it fits my needs perfectly,
but if support isn't there then I have to move on.

------
PythonDeveloper
They're still accepting accounts... Very odd. Stripe _is_ a lot easier to use,
IMHO.

~~~
vailripper
Yeah - unfortunately my customers will likely have existing merchant accounts
setup that they want to use, which Stripe doesn't support.

